# Raa! When it snows in NY it really snows...



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2007)

So the heatwave of Chrtstmas is over to be replacedwith six foot of snow!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/6348947.stm





Is this particularly heavy even by NY standards?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2007)

I notice the NY Times doesnt even mention the snow today:
http://www.nytimes.com/
...despite the fact thta the governor of New York state has declared a state disaster emergency.

Imagine if it snowed like that in London - we'd have a blackout and all normal programming would stop to talk about the weather 24/7..


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2007)

Last night they said that some places in upstate NY had seen *nine feet* of snow with another foot expected to fall in the next day or so.

Compare that to the (guffaw) one inch "Great Whiteout" claimed by the hyperbole-tastic BBC News.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I'm sitting in Williamsberg and there ain't a single flake here, and wasn't yesterday anywhere in NYC.
It's bollock achingly cold though and the sky's a bit cloudy this morning so maybe it's coming...


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2007)

Wotcha doing in Williamsburg?  Say hello to Lawrence, the guv'nor of the Read Cafe on Bedford Ave if you're passing by - he knows about urban75 and is a top  bloke. Great cafe too.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 10, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> I notice the NY Times doesnt even mention the snow today:
> http://www.nytimes.com/



Apart from yesterday's story in the NYT 
Oswego County Is Buried Under Six Feet of Snow, and More Is Expected 




			
				niksativa said:
			
		

> ...despite the fact that the governor of New York state has declared a state disaster emergency.



Only in Oswego County - which is right up on the shore of Lake Ontario.  

Normally when there is a winter storm over the lakes, the blizzard moves with the prevailing wind.   What is so weird this year is that the wind direction hasn't changed for six days, blanketing a narrow ten mile band, with nothing on either side.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2007)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Apart from yesterday's story in the NYT
> Oswego County Is Buried Under Six Feet of Snow, and More Is Expected


...if it was in London it would be the first 5 pages of the paper everyday!


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Wotcha doing in Williamsburg?


See photo gear thread  

Had a fantastic breakfast at the diner @ 85 Broadway this morning at your recomendation -  & just about to go there for a cocktail before heading out now.
We're renting an apt for the week on S 3rd St.
Loving it


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2007)

We used to stay just around the corner from you!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 11, 2007)

There's a weather phenomenon called Lake Effect that causes more snow to fall in the states bordering the Great Lakes.


----------



## xxranknfile (Feb 11, 2007)

i live a few counties away from oswego ....got the snow too  
lake effect happens all the time ... but usually not this much and it's not so cold!!! the weather in NY has been really weird lately....

the past few years we've barely gotten any snow 
psh, and they call global warming a lie


----------



## mhendo (Feb 15, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> There's a weather phenomenon called Lake Effect that causes more snow to fall in the states bordering the Great Lakes.


Right, although you have to be on the right (wrong?) side of the lake.

Because the winds generally come in from the west and northwest, lake effect snow is most pronounced on the eastern and southern edges of the lakes. So, places like Buffalo and Syracuse in New York, Cleveland in Ohio and Erie in Pennsylvania, get heaps of lake effect snow.

Cites that are on the western and northern edges of the lakes often get much less. While places like Toronto and Chicago can get very cold in winter, they don't get nearly as much snow as the places mentioned above.

I'm glad i wasn't in Buffalo during the Blizzard of '77.





> The temperature quickly plummeted to near zero and the winds arrived with gusts peaking at over 70 miles per hour. This produced a wind chill that dropped almost off the chart to 60 below. Only about seven inches of new snow fell over the next several days, but western New York and nearby Canada were also inundated with those tons of snow blown in off Lake Erie.
> 
> As one consequence, visibility remained at zero for the first 25 hours of the storm. Drivers found themselves being buried and many, surrounded by the whiteout, were forced to stay in their cars. Some of those contributed to the 29 death toll, dying of carbon monoxide poisoning or exposure. (In another episode carbon monoxide from a snow blower started in an enclosed garage killed not only the operator but his daughter in a nearby bedroom.) Hearing of people marooned in their cars, police struggled over drifts to bang on car roofs. They were relieved to receive no answer because they had no way of digging anyone out.
> 
> Ordinary snow would not have been so bad. During this same period the east end of Lake Ontario received almost six feet, but theirs didn't pack the way it did in Buffalo. Here the wind was so strong that it broke up snow crystals and compressed them into drifts that were cement-like in quality. At the same time buildings acted like snow fences causing the drifts to accumulate in some places to 30 feet, enough to bury a house.


There's an excellent slideshow with contemporary radio coverage on .


----------



## Shreddy (Feb 15, 2007)

Jeezus...great YouTube link, mate. Ta.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Shreddy said:
			
		

> Jeezus...great YouTube link, mate. Ta.



2nd'd


----------



## D (Mar 17, 2007)

yes, it does.

brrr.


----------



## rachamim18 (Apr 12, 2007)

NYC does not get any snow [by NYC standards] for the last decade actually. It is actually official with the Weather Service saying the last decade has seen each winter with record high temps and lack of snow. When I was very young I remember NYC having quite a bit of it though. I would imagine England would get far more.

On Buffalo, they usually have 8 feet [literally] on the ground around Xmas time so if that's your thing head up there.


----------



## grassstain (Apr 18, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> There's a weather phenomenon called Lake Effect that causes more snow to fall in the states bordering the Great Lakes.



That makes me think of home (home growing up).

I used to sled off the top of our ranch style home because the snow was so high.  Just needed to pad it down a bit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2007)

grassstain said:
			
		

> That makes me think of home (home growing up).
> 
> I used to sled off the top of our ranch style home because the snow was so high.  Just needed to pad it down a bit.



Where I grew up, we'd  go to the bar, then at closing, come out, climb onto the roof of a nearby one storey building, and practice doing flip/dives into the 8 foot snowdrifts.


----------



## grassstain (Apr 18, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Where I grew up, we'd  go to the bar, then at closing, come out, climb onto the roof of a nearby one storey building, and practice doing flip/dives into the 8 foot snowdrifts.



haha nice!


----------

